# [Xorg] dualhead/xinerama sur une carte bi-écran ati (RESOLU)

## kwenspc

j'ai 2 écrans, une CG 2 sorties (une VGA, une DVI) et je veux pouvoir matter un film et/ou la tv sur un écran que je bosse sur un autre écran...

la CG est une Ati 9800Pro

or je rencontre quelque petits problèmes

voici la partie utile de mon xorg.conf :

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Bi-ecrans"

    Screen      "Tulip"

    Screen      "SONY" Leftof "Tulip"

    Option     "xinerama" "true"

    InputDevice "Souris" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Clavier" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Mon log X me dit bien que le xinerama est ok. 

j'ai créer 2 devices pour la CG, ils sont tout les deux identiques sauf ne serait-ce que pour Screen 0 et Screen 1, voici ce que sa donne :

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Radeon 9800Pro VGA"

    VendorName  "Sapphire"

    BoardName   "RADEON 9800PRO Atlantis"

    Driver      "radeon" #non ati-drivers

    #Driver     "fglrx" # ati-drivers

    

    VideoRam    65536

    BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Radeon 9800Pro DVI"

    VendorName  "Sapphire"

    BoardName   "RADEON 9800PRO Atlantis"

    Driver      "radeon" #non ati-drivers

    #Driver     "fglrx" # ati-drivers

    

    VideoRam    65536

    BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen 1

EndSection

```

Comme vous pouvez le voir j'utilise le driver xorg et non celui d'ati. Mon écran principal est sur VGA tandis que le second (sur lequel je veux voir la télé/film) est sur le DVI.

petites questions : 

l'option DGA peut-elle bloquer la mode xinerama? (car j'ai besoin du DGA pour le tv...)

Est ce que le driver xorg peut faire du dual head sur la meme CG sachant que c'est une radeon 9800 pro?

L'option ViewPort dans la section Screen sert à quoi?

 perso que je la mette ou que je l'enlève ça ne change rien...

Sinon autre solution au xinerama : 

avoir 2 sessions X indépendantes...est ce possible et comment? 

désolé de vous poser toutes ces questions mais je nage un peu là...j'ai epluché tout les forums gentoo et j'ai pas vraiment les réponses à ce que je recherche...

merci d'avance  :Smile: 

[EDIT] Spécial dédicace à Trevoke : c'est mieux là  :Wink:  (en même t'as raison même moi ça m'a rebuté de le relire tellement c'était moche) [/EDIT][/list]Last edited by kwenspc on Tue Oct 26, 2004 10:34 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## kwenspc

je commence à croire que le xinerama c'est un sujet tabou...j'ai vu pas mal de topic français à ce sujet qui sont resté sans réponses   :Sad: 

----------

## Trevoke

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=105588&highlight=xinerama+dual

Adapte a tes soins.

----------

## kwenspc

déjà vu   :Mr. Green: 

j'ai épluché le forum...y a plein de chose...qui marchent pas chez moi   :Confused: 

----------

## Trevoke

Ok alors re-edite ton post et arrete de sauter une ligne entre chaque phrase. Des vrais paragraphes, des choses qu'on peut lire et observer sur un seul ecran s'il te plait..

Et je vais retrousser mes manches.

----------

## kwenspc

@Trevoke : bon ok j'ai retouché le topic   :Smile: 

----------

## nuts

tous les pilotes sont compatible xinerama. moi j ai fais le mien avec 2 cartes graphiques, une tnt2 et une geforce3, je suis pas obliger d utilser le meme driver pour les 2.

ensuite je te conseil vivement de faire une recherche sur lea-linux.org tu fais un recherche sur le dual. c est la que j ai fais mon xorg.conf.

si ca peut t aider, je te passe le mien, a la difference que moi j ai des nvidia et qu il y a 2 cartes graphique, mais pour le reste c est du pareil au meme

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load       "glx"

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option "Xinerama"

    Option "DefaultServerLayout" "Simple Layout"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "IIyama"

    HorizSync   30-96

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Proview"

    HorizSync   30-70

    VertRefresh 50-150

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Geforce 3"

    BusID       "2:0:0"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option "NvAGP"      "1"

    Option "HWCursor"       "true"

    Option "CursorShadow"      "true"

    Option "CursorShadowAlpha"   "75"

    Option "CursorShadowXOffset"   "8"

    Option "CursorShadowYOffset"   "4"

    Option "RenderAccel"       "true"

    Option "NoLogo" "true"

    Option "DPMS"

    #VideoRam    131072

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "TnT2"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusID       "1:9:0"

    Option "HWCursor"       "true"

    Option "CursorShadow"      "true"

    Option "CursorShadowAlpha"   "75"

    Option "CursorShadowXOffset"   "8"

    Option "CursorShadowYOffset"   "4"

    Option "RenderAccel"       "true"

    Option "NoLogo" "true"

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Geforce 3"

    Monitor     "IIyama"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Option      "InitPrimary" "true"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 2"

    Device      "Tnt2"

    Monitor     "Proview"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1" Absolute 1152 0

    Screen "Screen 2" Absolute 0 160

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option "Xinerama" "On"

EndSection

```

----------

## kwenspc

un ptit add-on : voici les lignes intéréssantes du log de Xorg 

```

...

(**) Xinerama: enabled

...

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xf1000000/16, I/O @ 0xa000/8

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xf1010000/16

...

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP) found

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP) found

...

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Setting vga for screen 1.

...

(WW) RADEON(1): Only one monitor detected, Second screen will NOT be created

...

```

"no matching device not found" : normal je n'ai pas préciser le BusId du second device vers pci:1:0:1 car avec ou sans ça ça plante (il m'indique la même erreur...alors qu'en principe elle devrait être corrigée si je lui indique le bon BusId)

Je ne comprends pas la dernière erreur...depuis quand la CG a-t-elle besoin de detecter l'écran? vu que je lui spécifie toutes données il devrait pas broncher. N'y a-t-il pas un moyen de forcer à ce que le second écran soit tout de même créer?

voilà où j'en suis...[/code]

----------

## nuts

tu peux donner ton xorg.conf complet?

et en mode console avec le X pas lancé, fais la commande 

```
X -scanpci -verbose
```

et dis montre moi ce qu il retourne.

----------

## kwenspc

ok nuts voici ce que tu m'as demandé, je préviens quand même que c'est un peu long   :Confused: 

ce que me sort scancpi :

```

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x00 function 0x00: vendor 0x8086 device 0x2578

 Intel Corp. 82875P Memory Controller Hub

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x01 function 0x00: vendor 0x8086 device 0x2579

 Intel Corp. 82875P Processor to AGP Controller

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x03 function 0x00: vendor 0x8086 device 0x257b

 Intel Corp. 82875P Processor to PCI to CSA Bridge

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x1d function 0x00: vendor 0x8086 device 0x24d2

 Intel Corp. 82801EB USB

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x1d function 0x01: vendor 0x8086 device 0x24d4

 Intel Corp. 82801EB USB

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x1d function 0x02: vendor 0x8086 device 0x24d7

 Intel Corp. 82801EB USB

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x1d function 0x03: vendor 0x8086 device 0x24de

 Intel Corp. 82801EB USB

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x1d function 0x07: vendor 0x8086 device 0x24dd

 Intel Corp. 82801EB USB2       

                                

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x1e function 0x00: vendor 0x8086 device 0x244e

 Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB/EB PCI Bridge

                                

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x1f function 0x00: vendor 0x8086 device 0x24d0

 Intel Corp. 82801EB LPC Interface Controller

                                

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x1f function 0x01: vendor 0x8086 device 0x24db

 Intel Corp. 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controller

                                

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x1f function 0x02: vendor 0x8086 device 0x24d1

 Intel Corp. 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controller

                                

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x1f function 0x03: vendor 0x8086 device 0x24d3

 Intel Corp. 82801EB SMBus Controller

                                

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x1f function 0x05: vendor 0x8086 device 0x24d5

 Intel Corp. 82801EB AC'97 Audio Controller

                                

pci bus 0x0001 cardnum 0x00 function 0x00: vendor 0x1002 device 0x4e48

 ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800]

                                

pci bus 0x0001 cardnum 0x00 function 0x01: vendor 0x1002 device 0x4e68

 ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800] (Secondary)

                                

pci bus 0x0002 cardnum 0x01 function 0x00: vendor 0x8086 device 0x1075

 Intel Corp. 82547GI Gigabit Ethernet Controller

                                

pci bus 0x0003 cardnum 0x02 function 0x00: vendor 0x104c device 0x8024

 Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

                                

pci bus 0x0003 cardnum 0x03 function 0x00: vendor 0x1095 device 0x3112

 CMD Technology Inc Silicon Image SiI 3112 SATARaid Controller

                                

pci bus 0x0003 cardnum 0x05 function 0x00: vendor 0x1102 device 0x0002

 Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 

                                

pci bus 0x0003 cardnum 0x05 function 0x01: vendor 0x1102 device 0x7002

 Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port

                                

pci bus 0x0003 cardnum 0x06 function 0x00: vendor 0x109e device 0x036e

 Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture

                                

pci bus 0x0003 cardnum 0x06 function 0x01: vendor 0x109e device 0x0878

 Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture

```

et mon xorg.conf :

```

#********************************

# fichier de configuration Xorg 6.7 

# Release du 21 octobre 2004              

#********************************

#********************

# Section des modules 

#********************

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"        

       Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # par defaut

       #Option   "xfree86-dga" #besoin pour la tv

    EndSubSection

# font

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    #Load        "xtt"

    #Load       "v4l"

#si ati-drivers ok sinon non

    #Load       "glx"

#si ati-drivers ok sinon non

    #Load       "dri"

EndSection

# ****************************** 

# Section des chemins de fichiers 

# ******************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

    #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    #ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# *******************

# Server flags section 

# *******************

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option "Xinerama"

    Option "DefaultServerLayout" "Mono-ecran" 

EndSection

# ***********************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section 

# ***********************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Clavier"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "fr"

EndSection

# **********************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section 

# **********************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Souris"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse

EndSection

# ****************

# Monitor section 

# ****************

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Tulip P990"

    HorizSync   30-95

    VertRefresh 50-150

    Option "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "GDM-20E20"

    HorizSync   30-82

    VertRefresh 50-120

    

    #******************************

    # Modelines pour le GDM-20E20 

    #******************************

    

    Modeline "800x600"     50     800  856  976 1040   600  637  643  666 +hsync +vsync

    Modeline "1024x768"    44.9  1024 1048 1208 1264   768  776  784  817 Interlace

    ModeLine "1152x864"    65    1152 1168 1384 1480   864  865  875  985 Interlace

    Modeline "1280x1024"  157.5  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +HSync +VSync

EndSection

# ***********************

# Graphics device section 

# ***********************

# VGA standard :

Section "Device"

    

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

    

EndSection

# Cartes graphiques :

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Radeon 9800Pro VGA"

    VendorName  "Sapphire"

    BoardName   "RADEON 9800PRO Atlantis"

    Driver      "radeon" #non ati-drivers

    #Driver     "fglrx" # ati-drivers

    

    VideoRam    65536

    BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen 0

    

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Radeon 9800Pro DVI"

    VendorName  "Sapphire"

    BoardName   "RADEON 9800PRO Atlantis"

    Driver      "radeon" #non ati-drivers

    #Driver     "fglrx" # ati-drivers

    

    VideoRam    65536

    BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen 1

    

EndSection

# ****************

# Screen sections 

# ****************

#Affichage sur l'ecran Tulip P990

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Tulip"

    Device      "Radeon 9800Pro VGA"

    Monitor     "Tulip P990"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        #ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        #ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        #ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# Affichage sur l'ecran SONY GDM-20E20

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "SONY"

    # DVI si bi-ecran sinon VGA

    Device      "Radeon 9800Pro DVI"

    #Device      "Radeon 9800Pro VGA"

    Monitor     "GDM-20E20"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

        #ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

        #ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

        #ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************

# ServerLayout sections 

# **********************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Mono-ecran"

    Screen      "Tulip"

    #Screen     "SONY"

    InputDevice "Souris" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Clavier" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Bi-ecrans"

    Screen      0 "Tulip" Rightof "SONY"

    Screen      1 "SONY" 0 0

    Option      "Xinerama" "On"

    InputDevice "Souris" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Clavier" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

voilà...

[EDIT] bon j'ai viré quelques lignes inutiles (toutes les options commentées)

----------

## nuts

je pense que tu peux mettre ton serverlayout par defaut directement en double ecran.

ensuite ton scan pci est bizar car il donne pas l emplacement des carte, par contre on note qqchose d interrressant:

```
pci bus 0x0001 cardnum 0x00 function 0x00: vendor 0x1002 device 0x4e48

 ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800]

                               

pci bus 0x0001 cardnum 0x00 function 0x01: vendor 0x1002 device 0x4e68

 ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800] (Secondary)
```

c est peut etre une piste?

----------

## kwenspc

oui c'est ce que je disais à propos du BusID.

dans mes deux Devices j'ai mis BusId "PCI:1:0:0" 

alors qu'en fait le second devrait prendre BusId "PCI:1:0:1"  mais malgré cela le problème reste le même et Xorg me dit "no matching device section found" pour le port pci:1:0:1

----------

## nuts

t es aller voir lea linux?

----------

## kwenspc

oui, j'y ai rien appris de nouveau   :Confused: 

----------

## kwenspc

Quand je pense que je me suis amusé à bricolé un écran SUN tube Sony GDM-20E20 pour qu'il puisse se brancher sur un pc (écran démonté, sourdure d'un cable VGA au bons endroits plus 2 chtites resistances et le tour était joué...Enfin au bout de 4h quand même)...et que je suis bloqué là sur Xorg!    :Evil or Very Mad:   :Exclamation: 

y a franchement de quoi être découragé de sa journée    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

Bon là je crois que j'ai essayé tout plein d'options différents etc...ça veut pas marcher.

et je pense serieusement que c'est le driver radeon de Xorg qui a un peu de mal. (enfin c'est normal, si au moins ils avaient plus d'info sur la carte ils feraient de très bons drivers)

voilà le symptôme, lorsque je met BusId "PCI:1:0:0" aux deux devices ça fait crasher Xorg. tout ça parce qu'il arrive pas à créer le deuxième écran (sur DVI) parce que soit-disant qu'il le detecte pas.

mais il a tout de même essayer de créer deux screens.

il me dit aussi qu'il n'a trouvé de devices par rapport au BusId "PCI:1:0:1" ce qui est normal puisque je n'en ai pas mis...

mais le moins normal c'est que lorsque je met le second device en BusId "PCI:1:0:1" ça plante pas xorg mais le seconde ecran ne démarre pas, et xorg n'as même pas essayé de créer 2 screen. Et d'ailleurs il me sort encore l'erreur comme quoi il n'a pas trouvé de device attenant au BudId "PCI:1:0:1"

enfin bref...de quoi perdre son latin  :Confused: 

je vais m'essayer aux drivers Ati...

----------

## nuts

il marche au moins ton ecran bricoler si tu le branche sur l autre prise?

----------

## kwenspc

ah oui oui il marche ni-kel!    :Mr. Green: 

je l'ai testé longuement, surtout pour définir les meilleurs modelines pour les différentes résolution (celle que j'ai gardé sont les meilleurs : pas de scintillement, bonne fréquence etc...)

donc ça vient pas de là  :Wink: 

non franchement je pense que le driver radeon de xorg a du mal à gérer les 2 sorties sur une radeon 9800, et une 9700 aussi que je sache (d'après les topic que j'ai pu parcourir). Il est vrai aussi que je suis en 6.7...peut-être que la 6.8 règle le problème? 

Bon pour eviter une recompil de xorg  je m'essais au drivers ati (compatible xorg 6.7 et non 6.8 )  et je te tiens au courant

----------

## nuts

pkoi tu utilise pas le driver ati?

----------

## nuts

jette un oeil la dedans

tu aura peut etre une solution

----------

## kwenspc

comme je l'ai dit plus heut je me met aux drivers ati

et merci nuts parce que ton lien m'a bien aidé (il donne accès à un autre lien très documenté sur la question de la config des ati)

et là j'ai pu exploser mes scores à glxgears qui deviennet "normales" (même si c loin d'etre au top vu que j'ai quand même une radeon 9800Pro...m'enfin)

ça avance, lentement mais sûrement!   :Smile: 

----------

## nuts

bah un petit coup de google bien placer et hop  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

vi mais ya des bugs   :Confused: 

pour le moment je ne suis qu'en mono-ecran

le bi-ecran veut pas du tout fonctionner, je vais eplucher les forums sur les drivers ati pour ça.

Donc pour le mono ecran le bug c'est que j'arrive bien a lancé Xorg, gdm puis fluxbox (ou autre). mais quand je quitte fluxbox et donc que je reviens sur gdm ça plante...j'ai une sorte de "bureau" virtuels de 4 écrans...à gauche en haut j'ai bien gdm...et les 3 autres c'est un mic mac d'images bizarre, tordues etc...

et la souris déconne.

je suis donc obligé de revenir sur une console, de tuer gdm et de le redémarrer.

enfin...sinon ça va, mes performances sont meilleurs qu'avant tout de même!

bon je repars voir le double-écrans  :Wink: 

----------

## nuts

ouh la

----------

## kwenspc

BOOOOON!

ça y est j'a ile dual-head

il va falloir me résoudre à utiliser plutôt que le xinerama car d'après mes recherches le xinerama avec les ati-drivers sur les radeon à chip 350/360 c pas possible. 

Un truc bizarre : j'ai échangé les 2 cordons, donc mon moniteur de droite (le premier) va sur le DVI...le dvi serait-alors screen 0???

ça m'étonne...

ce qui voudrait dire que la prise VGA correspond au screen 1

enfin ça a l'air de marcher.

dites, quelqu'un saurait comment lancer 2 fluxbox sur 2 sessions X différentes?   :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=240017

----------

## nuts

euh pour tes soucis de screen, donne leur des nom autre que toto et tutu et mets screen 0 et screen 1  :Wink: 

comment je fais alors pour avoir du xinerama avec 2 cartes graphique differente. t as regarder mon xorg.conf ?

2 session une sur chaque ecran, c est tout a fair possible.

c est bien aussi d avoir 2 clavier et 2 souris pour travailler a 2 en meme temps.

moi si je mets pas de xinerama, j ai 2 kde qui se lance, mais un seul kdm au demarrage

sur lea-linux, y a un article qui dit comment avoir 2 utilisateurs sur le meme pc

----------

## kwenspc

bah en effet le xinerama ne fonctionne pas chez moi, seuleument le double sessions sur 2 écrans.

```

 8119 ?        RL     0:22 /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xa

 8298 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/fluxbox

 8314 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- startfluxbox

```

je n'ai rien fait pour que fluxbox se lance 2 fois c'est marrant  :Very Happy: 

il passe par ssh? (ah ouais c'est sans doute parce que X est un serveur qui fonctionne avec la couche tcp...c'est valable comme explication??)

bon en tout cas en ce qui me concerne je ne vais pas me casser les dents sur la question du xinerama : j'ai parcouru pas mal de threads sur la question et très franchement avec une ATI radeon c'est la merde. J'ai lu aucun témoins dire qu'il avait trop bien réussi et que c'était le pied!

je me trompe peut-être remarquez...

enfin je vais tout de même tester plus en avant certains options..Last edited by kwenspc on Sat Oct 23, 2004 12:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kikou

Salut kwenspc,

Quand tu dis que tu fonctionne en dual-head, tu veux dire que tu a mis l'option "2 serveurs graphiques" dans fglrxconfig ?

Personnellement, Sous mon ancienne mandrake, J'ai pu faire fonctionner sans problème avec cette option là Et aussi avec avec un seul serveur X sur 2 écrans !

Donc normalement je supose que cela doit toujours être possible !

----------

## kwenspc

@kikou : en effet comme tu peus le voir sur mon dernier post là je n'ai qu'un instantiation de X et une session donc qui est :0  

donc je suis bien sur une seule session X.

en fait je n'ai rien fait pour que fluxbox fonctionne sur les 2 écrans...c'est d'ailleurs ce que je vais essayer de comprendre car le fluxbox de mon second écran ne reprend qu'une partie de ma config de fluxbox (même menu, même thème MAIS : pas de fond d'écran, un seul bureau qui n'a d'ailleurs pas la même dénomination, etc...)

si je sort de fluxbox sur l'un ou l'autre des écrans cela me ferme ma session.

Donc en gros ce qui me reste à comprendre c'est pourquoi fluxbox se lance tout suel sur le 2nd écran et pourquoi il n'est pas aussi "propre" dasn sa configuration que le premier.

----------

## kikou

J'aurias dans ce cas là tendance à dire qu'il n'y a qu'un seul fluxbox de lancé mais qu'il est mal disposé non ?

----------

## kwenspc

peut être, je vais creuser la question. mais le fait qu'il y ait 2 processus avec "fluxbox" marqué dedans m'intrigue.

je cromprends pas le ssh-agent --startfluxbox  

et c'est ce processus qui s'affiche sur mon 2nd écran

----------

## kelgarath

S'il te plait pourrais tu poster ton xorg.conf final?

----------

## kwenspc

voilà   :Cool: 

```

#********************************

# fichier de configuration Xorg 6.7 

# Release du 24 octobre 2004              

#********************************

#************

# Section DRI

#************

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

#********************

# Section des modules 

#********************

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"   

       Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # par defaut

       #Option    "xfree86-dga" #besoin pour la tv

    EndSubSection

# font

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    #Load        "xtt"

    #Load   "v4l"

#si ati-drivers ok sinon non

    Load       "glx"

#si ati-drivers ok sinon non

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# ****************************** 

# Section des chemins de fichiers 

# ******************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

    #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    #ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# *******************

# Server flags section 

# *******************

Section "ServerFlags"

    #Option "Xinerama"   "on"

EndSection

# ***********************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section 

# ***********************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Clavier"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    #Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

    #Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

    #Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "fr"

EndSection

# *********************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section 

# *********************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Souris"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse

EndSection

# ***************

# Monitor section 

# ***************

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Tulip P990"

    HorizSync   30-95

    VertRefresh 50-150

    Option "dpms"

EndSection

#Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "GDM-20E20"

    HorizSync   30-82

    VertRefresh   50-120

    

    #******************************

    # Modelines pour le GDM-20E20 

    #******************************

    

    #section 800x600

    # 800x600 @ 56 Hz, 35.15 kHz hsync

    #ModeLine "800x600"     36     800  824  896 1024   600  601  603  625

    # 800x600 @ 60 Hz, 37.8 kHz hsync

    # -> bon modeline

    #Modeline "800x600"     40     800  840  968 1056   600  601  605  628 +hsync +vsync

    # 800x600 @ 72 Hz, 48.0 kHz hsync

    # -> bon modeline

    Modeline "800x600"     50     800  856  976 1040   600  637  643  666 +hsync +vsync

    

    #section 1024x768

    # 1024x768 @ 87 Hz interlaced, 35.5 kHz hsync

    # -> meilleur modeline

    #Modeline "1024x768"    44.9  1024 1048 1208 1264   768  776  784  817 Interlace

    

    #section 1152x864

    # 1152x864 @ 89 Hz interlaced, 44 kHz hsync

    # -> meilleur modeline c'est d'ailleurs celui qu'on prend par defaut

    ModeLine "1152x864"    65    1152 1168 1384 1480   864  865  875  985 Interlace

    # 1152x864 @ 70 Hz, 62.4 kHz hsync

    #Modeline  "1152x864"   92    1152 1208 1368 1474   864  865  875  895

    # 1152x864 @ 78 Hz, 70.8 kHz hsync

    #Modeline "1152x864"   110   1152 1240 1324 1552   864  864  876  908

    # 1152x864 @ 84 Hz, 76.0 kHz hsync

    #Modeline "1152x864"   135    1152 1464 1592 1776   864  864  876  908

    # 1152x864 @ 100 Hz, 89.62 kHz hsync

    #Modeline "1152x864"   137.65 1152 1184 1312 1536   864  866  885  902 -HSync -VSync

    

    #section 1280x1024

    # 1280x1024 @ 87 Hz interlaced, 51 kHz hsync

    #Modeline "1280x1024"   80    1280 1296 1512 1568  1024 1025 1037 1165 Interlace

    # 1280x1024 @ 61 Hz, 64.2 kHz hsync

    #Modeline "1280x1024"  110    1280 1328 1512 1712  1024 1025 1028 1054

    # 1280x1024 @ 74 Hz, 78.85 kHz hsync

    #Modeline "1280x1024"  135    1280 1312 1456 1712  1024 1027 1030 1064

    # 1280x1024 @ 76 Hz, 81.13 kHz hsync

    #Modeline "1280x1024"  135    1280 1312 1416 1664  1024 1027 1030 1064

    # 1280x1024 @ 85 Hz, 91.15 kHz hsync

    # -> meilleur modeline mais tremble un peu : on ne prendra donc pas le 1280x1024

    Modeline "1280x1024"  157.5  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +HSync +VSync

    # 1280x1024 @ 100 Hz, 107.16 kHz hsync

    #Modeline "1280x1024"  181.75 1280 1312 1440 1696  1024 1031 1046 1072 -HSync -VSync

    

#EndSection

# ***********************

# Graphics device section 

# ***********************

# VGA standard :

Section "Device"

    

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

    

EndSection

# Cartes graphiques :

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "Radeon 9800Pro DVI"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "on"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e48

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "Radeon 9800Pro VGA"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e48

    Screen 1

EndSection

# **************

# Screen section

# **************

#Affichage sur l'ecran Tulip P990

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Tulip"

    Device      "Radeon 9800Pro DVI"

    Monitor     "Tulip P990"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        #ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    

EndSection

# Affichage sur l'ecran SONY GDM-20E20

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "SONY"

    Device      "Radeon 9800Pro VGA"

    Monitor     "GDM-20E20"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1152x864" 

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# *********************

# ServerLayout sections 

# *********************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Bi-ecran"

    Screen   "Tulip" 

    Screen    "SONY" LeftOf "Tulip"

    InputDevice "Souris" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Clavier" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Note : en ce moment je teste le module realtime lsm (pour faire de la mao sous nux...) et ce dernier fait foirer mon double-ecran...et d'ailleurs il fait foirer beaucoup de driver (nvidia, ati, ceux de base avec xorg etc...)Last edited by kwenspc on Sun Oct 24, 2004 8:25 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kelgarath

merci beaucoup pour ta rapidité

----------

## kwenspc

y a pas de quoi   :Smile: 

----------

## kelgarath

Dans la section Screen tu ne te sers pas des meme identifiants que ceux dont tu t'es servi pour nommer les carte graphique? 

C'est normal?

----------

## kwenspc

ah nan c pas normal j'ai 5  xorg.conf et celui là c'était "presque" le bon. 

tu as trouvé l'erreur   :Smile: 

je réedites le truc

[EDIT]C'est corrigé 

ça me fait penser : j'ai mis du temps à trouver que le DVI était le screen 0...en fait si je mettais 

mon tulip sur la prise VGA ça marchait...mais le SONY déconnait en étant sur le DVI...c'est parce que Xorg testait le tulip (il est PnP) pour réussir à le faire fonctionner alors que le SOny déconnait puisque il avait pas la bonne resolution/fréquence. 

il m'a seuleument fallu intervertir les cable et c'était bon...

[/EDIT]Last edited by kwenspc on Sun Oct 24, 2004 8:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kelgarath

a nouveau merci pour ta rapidité   :Very Happy: 

je dois avoir une bonne douzaine de xorg.conf   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

BON j'ai réussi à avoir le xinerama sous xorg...mais seuleuement avec le driver radeon de Xorg (pas les ati-drivers)

voici mon xorg.conf  :

```

#********************************

# fichier de configuration Xorg 6.7 

# Release du 21 octobre 2004              

#********************************

#********************

# Section des modules 

#********************

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"   

       #Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # par defaut

       Option    "xfree86-dga" #besoin pour la tv

    EndSubSection

# font

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    #Load        "xtt"

    Load   "v4l"

#si ati-drivers ok sinon non

    #Load       "glx"

#si ati-drivers ok sinon non

    #Load       "dri"

EndSection

# ****************************** 

# Section des chemins de fichiers 

# ******************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

    #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    #ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# *******************

# Server flags section 

# *******************

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option "Xinerama" "On"

    Option "DefaultServerLayout" "Bi-ecran" 

    #Option "NoTrapSignals"

    #Option "DontVTSwitch"

    #Option "DontZap"

    #Option "Dont Zoom"

    #Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

    #Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

    #Option "DisableModInDev"

    #Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# ***********************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section 

# ***********************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Clavier"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    #Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

    #Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

    #Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "fr"

EndSection

# **********************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section 

# **********************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Souris"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse

EndSection

# ****************

# Monitor section 

# ****************

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Tulip P990"

    HorizSync   30-95

    VertRefresh 50-150

    Option "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "GDM-20E20"

    HorizSync   30-82

    VertRefresh   50-120

    

    #******************************

    # Modelines pour le GDM-20E20 

    #******************************

    

    #section 800x600

    # 800x600 @ 56 Hz, 35.15 kHz hsync

    #ModeLine "800x600"     36     800  824  896 1024   600  601  603  625

    # 800x600 @ 60 Hz, 37.8 kHz hsync

    # -> bon modeline

    #Modeline "800x600"     40     800  840  968 1056   600  601  605  628 +hsync +vsync

    # 800x600 @ 72 Hz, 48.0 kHz hsync

    # -> bon modeline

    Modeline "800x600"     50     800  856  976 1040   600  637  643  666 +hsync +vsync

    

    #section 1024x768

    # 1024x768 @ 87 Hz interlaced, 35.5 kHz hsync

    # -> meilleur modeline

    Modeline "1024x768"    44.9  1024 1048 1208 1264   768  776  784  817 Interlace

    

    #section 1152x864

    # 1152x864 @ 89 Hz interlaced, 44 kHz hsync

    # -> meilleur modeline c'est d'ailleurs celui qu'on prend par defaut

    ModeLine "1152x864"    65    1152 1168 1384 1480   864  865  875  985 Interlace

    # 1152x864 @ 70 Hz, 62.4 kHz hsync

    #Modeline  "1152x864"   92    1152 1208 1368 1474   864  865  875  895

    # 1152x864 @ 78 Hz, 70.8 kHz hsync

    #Modeline "1152x864"   110   1152 1240 1324 1552   864  864  876  908

    # 1152x864 @ 84 Hz, 76.0 kHz hsync

    #Modeline "1152x864"   135    1152 1464 1592 1776   864  864  876  908

    # 1152x864 @ 100 Hz, 89.62 kHz hsync

    #Modeline "1152x864"   137.65 1152 1184 1312 1536   864  866  885  902 -HSync -VSync

    

    #section 1280x1024

    # 1280x1024 @ 87 Hz interlaced, 51 kHz hsync

    #Modeline "1280x1024"   80    1280 1296 1512 1568  1024 1025 1037 1165 Interlace

    # 1280x1024 @ 61 Hz, 64.2 kHz hsync

    #Modeline "1280x1024"  110    1280 1328 1512 1712  1024 1025 1028 1054

    # 1280x1024 @ 74 Hz, 78.85 kHz hsync

    #Modeline "1280x1024"  135    1280 1312 1456 1712  1024 1027 1030 1064

    # 1280x1024 @ 76 Hz, 81.13 kHz hsync

    #Modeline "1280x1024"  135    1280 1312 1416 1664  1024 1027 1030 1064

    # 1280x1024 @ 85 Hz, 91.15 kHz hsync

    # -> meilleur modeline mais tremble un peu : on ne prendra donc pas le 1280x1024

    Modeline "1280x1024"  157.5  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +HSync +VSync

    # 1280x1024 @ 100 Hz, 107.16 kHz hsync

    #Modeline "1280x1024"  181.75 1280 1312 1440 1696  1024 1031 1046 1072 -HSync -VSync

    

EndSection

# ***********************

# Graphics device section 

# ***********************

# VGA standard :

Section "Device"

    

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

    

EndSection

# Cartes graphiques :

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Radeon 9800Pro DVI"

    BusID   "PCI:1:0:0"

    VendorName   "Sapphire"

    BoardName   "RADEON 9800PRO Atlantis"

    Driver      "radeon" 

    

    Screen 0

    #VideoRam    65536

    

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Radeon 9800Pro VGA"

    BusID   "PCI:1:0:0"

    VendorName   "Sapphire"

    BoardName   "RADEON 9800PRO Atlantis"

    Driver      "radeon" 

    

    Screen 1

    #VideoRam    65536

  

EndSection

# ****************

# Screen sections 

# ****************

#Affichage sur l'ecran Tulip P990

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Tulip"

    Device      "Radeon 9800Pro DVI"

    Monitor     "Tulip P990"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" 

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    

EndSection

# Affichage sur l'ecran SONY GDM-20E20

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "SONY"

    Device      "Radeon 9800Pro VGA"

    Monitor     "GDM-20E20"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1152x864"

        ViewPort    0 1

    EndSubsection

    

EndSection

# **********************

# ServerLayout sections 

# **********************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Bi-ecran"

    Screen   "Tulip"

    Screen   "SONY" LeftOf "Tulip"

    InputDevice "Souris" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Clavier" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

   

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

il n'est pas très différent de celui avec le driver fglrx mais au moins, pour ceux que ça interesse, il a le vrai xinerama.  :Smile: 

note : bien entendu il n'y a pas de DRI avec le drievr radeon pour les cartes comme la mienne (9800Pro)...

----------

